# Unison Resolve Conflict



## Mun (May 29, 2013)

Is there a way to have unison resolve its conflicts in batch mode?

I can't seem to find anything.

Thx,

Mun


----------



## Mun (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I stumped everyone


----------



## acd (Jun 5, 2013)

unison doesn't do any conflict resolution itself.  Read the merge part of the documentation.

http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html#merge


----------

